# Any tips for someone new to the rhinestone t-shirt business?



## danat (Aug 5, 2010)

hello everyone, i am new to all this, but i am learning each time a read a post. i just bought a rhinestone machine from ms. sandy and hopefully it will be here tomorrow. i am looking forward to learnng lots of new stuff. i am also trying to find a good quality shirt to start out with. i have lots of football moms waiting for me to make them some designs, i hope i don't let them down... any tips??


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

If you want a basic T shirt I would use Gildan. They have unisex, ladies & a slimmer fix T


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

danat said:


> hello everyone, i am new to all this, but i am learning each time a read a post. i just bought a rhinestone machine from ms. sandy and hopefully it will be here tomorrow. i am looking forward to learnng lots of new stuff. i am also trying to find a good quality shirt to start out with. i have lots of football moms waiting for me to make them some designs, i hope i don't let them down... any tips??


Welcome to the greatest forum ever!  And I'm looking forward to helping you!


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome Dana! Good Luck!


----------



## danat (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks everyone,
i have ordered some gildan but i am looking for a specific green for a local high schol and i can't seem to find it, its in the middle of forest and kelly green, but other than that gildan seems to be of good quality. ms. sandy, i am very looking forward to doing alot of designing and cutting..thanks


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Danat,
I also bought from sandy,she is great with helping out!I would suggest jumping right in when you get your system.first unpack your cutter and hook it up.then installl your software.I played with my software for a few days before I even turned on my cutter.watch as many videos as you can from sandys website,they will really help.then turn your cutter on and set that up.All of us here will help you through it if you have any questions just ask.keep reading other stoner posts, they will have info that you need that you probally wouldnt even think you need.have fun and enjoy.once you produce your first shirt and see it bling youll love it.


----------



## danat (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks for the tips, i made my first rhinestone pattern and pressed it to a shirt last night. boy, i was alittle stress with all the crystall not staying on, but i think every time i make one it wil get better. now i need to find a good rhinestone supplier.. thanks dana

thanks ms Sandym, you have helped alot, couldnt have done it without you.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

That's great news, Dana! You must be following my advice to just Cut/Cut/Cut the first few days until you get comfortable and confident! : ) 

I don't know what temperature, time, and pressure you were using for your pressing, but I know that some of the posts here report that users will also flip the shirts inside out and give them a second pressing. I assume you're doing shirts? Or are you doing decals?


----------

